# Correctional Officer William Wright



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Correctional Officer*

*William Wright*

North Carolina Department of Public Safety - Division of Adult Correction, North Carolina

End of Watch: Wednesday, April 11, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 31
*Tour:* Not available
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Fall
*Incident Date:* 4/9/2012
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial



Correctional Officer William Wright died as the result of injuries sustained two days earlier when he fell from a metal staircase at the Mountain View Correctional Institution.

He was transported to a local hospital where he was treated for a head injury and released the following day. The day after being released he suffered complications from the injury and died at his home.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Executive Officer Tim Moose
North Carolina Department of Public Safety - Division of Adult Correction
4201 Mail Service Center
Raleigh, NC 27699

Phone: (919) 716-3700
Leave a Reflection · Update Memorial

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21228-correctional-officer-william-wright#ixzz1s442hLxN​


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP CO Wright


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

RIP Sir


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

R.I.P.


----------

